# Help me buy this Buzz Saw Plase!!



## z50guru (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, Help me if you can. I have a absolutely no idea of the value of this sort of equipment. This saw is self powered using a 6.5 B/S engine, belt drive, and is able to be towed behind a vehicle. Assuming the bearings and such are good, and in the condition you see in the picture, please help me make a fair offer for the saw. The owner wants an offer and just flat refuses to say what he'll take for it. 
So im reaching out to the guru's here at AS to give me some insight. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jredsjeep (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I have only seen one other saw like that around here and it was listed for 300. I don't know if that was a great price and if it sold quick or sat but just my 2 cents worth. I think I would start lower and work my way up from there, the engine and just scrapping it would probably bring more than 100.


----------



## autis (Feb 17, 2013)

u mention a 6.5 briggs but its not in the pic. is there one on the saw? if so, whats the condition of it? my family used buzz rigs extensively years ago and if u have the manpower they can save a lot of time but we a lways powered them with atleast a 60 horse tractor through a pto shaft.


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't speak for the trailer portion, but the mill itself you can probably find in the $50-$100 range, minus the engine. Engine value would depend on condition. I have a similar mill sitting out back. I don't use it.


----------



## z50guru (Feb 17, 2013)

autis said:


> u mention a 6.5 briggs but its not in the pic. is there one on the saw? if so, whats the condition of it? my family used buzz rigs extensively years ago and if u have the manpower they can save a lot of time but we a lways powered them with atleast a 60 horse tractor through a pto shaft.



Thanks! Yes the engine is not installed in the pic, however the seller is including a 6.5 hp B/S runner. Hmmm, now im thinking the engine may be to small to power the saw. .:confused2: Im a fire wood guy, and i was considering this unit for play. Just to buck locust poles n such. 

Thanks for your input fellas! Much appreciated


----------



## autis (Feb 17, 2013)

ya honestly the first thing that came to mind when i saw the size of the saw and that it was run by a small briggs is that its gonna be underpowered. the buzz rigs that my folks used were fast...really really fast. they were used to buck up oak poles about 8 to 10 feet long and as big around as 2 strong men could lift. it was a high production operation.
you could always ask the guy if he would sell it without the motor and repower it. could certainly be a fun project!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 17, 2013)

Around here? $100.00 to $150.00 at most... I have 2, one i paid $150.00 for because although it's belt run, it came with a gearbox so i could run it off a tractor PTO, the other one was at a sale and no one would bid on it, i bid $5.00 and got it. It's also set up to run off a tractor PTO... (which i prefer)

6.5hp Briggs will not have near enough torque to cut much of anything! A small tractor will run one pretty good though.

I haven't used either one in years...

SR


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 18, 2013)

ms170 i gave 100.$ think safety .


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 18, 2013)

An arm and a leg. Seriously, do you want to cut firewood or poles with one of these? Been there & will never do that again! I have one, and the only way I'd sell it is to weld the bearings so that it could only be used as a yard ornament. With the towing package, $150 would be reasonable, without the engine.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 18, 2013)

They can be very dangerous. You never hold the log being cut with your fingers, like you would hold a bat or any round pole like object. The way the blade spins down it will sometimes grab the log and not cut it, but spin the whole log. If you have a grip on it, it will wind you up like fishing line on a reel. When my Dad was a kid his father cut small pine into 4 ft pieces for pulp. One of the guys got snatched into the blade and it ripped his belly open. Dad said his intestines just fell out on the ground. They put them in a big galvanized tub and took him to the hospital. Doctors cleaned them up and dumped them back in and sewed him back up. The guy survived and eventually came back to work. I don't want a scar like that, Joe.


----------



## autis (Feb 18, 2013)

ya a cousin of mine got 4 of his fingers into ours. they almost make a chainsaw look safe...


----------



## z50guru (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow! These things are nasty then? Thanks again for your input. I think i'll just leave this pig alone then and stick with the chainsaws :hmm3grin2orange:

Im hearing everyone that owns one really doesnt care to use them, so i think welding the bearings tight, and using it as a lawn ornament is a good idea.. Maybe i'll put it next to the claw foot tub and rusty pickup frame :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 18, 2013)

They make newer models with a lot of safety guards and whatnot to protect the operator. I personally would rather drop that money on a good saw spec'd for whatever I would otherwise cut on the buzz saw.

There's a thread about this topic down in the Firewood forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/229171.htm


----------



## D8H (Feb 23, 2013)

Cut firewood for about 12 years with a saw similar to the one in question, didn't have any problems. main difference, mine 
was fixed and driven from a tractor belt pulley, wouldn,t try to run one with less than 15HP.
Providing logs were cut into managable lengths (Aprox 7ft)some large logs needed to be split as well) and the blade was kept sharp, it was best way to cut firewood. Cut far more than a chainsaw on one sharpen & needed less maintanence.
They are dangerous, but if a some simple rules are followed and care taken you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 23, 2013)

There is 4 saws like that, that are up for auction in holtwood today.


----------



## DSS (Feb 23, 2013)

All the farmers around here have those. I'd like to know how many hours I spent throwing blocks from one. You need a bit of manpower to get a lot of production, but 4 guys can saw a hell of a pile in a day. 

I don't think 6.5 hp is going to run one either. 

And that's good advice about not holding the block tightly. Its better to just sort of let it fall into your hands. They cut so fast there's not much chance of it binding up. FWIW, I've never seen or heard of anyone being hurt by one. Its only scary for the first few blocks. 

And throwing blocks sucks. Make a conveyor.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know anyone who got cut on a buzz rig, they are as safe as the guy running them!, just like a chainsaw. My neighbor cut himself quite bad on the leg with a chainsaw. Had to go on prenventive antibotics for infection, and guess what? He had a reaction to the meds and lost his vision, that's right, we went blind!!

Everything is dangerous, nothing is safer than the operator!

SR


----------

